# Which sword would you like to own.



## rgorsuch

A simple question which fantasy sword would you most like to have hanging on your wall. Just in case the odd dragon comes by.
For myself i've always wanted conan farthers sword from the film.


----------



## polymorphikos

The sword that Athene gives Perseus. It belongs to Zeus and it can cut through bronze like an axe through cheese. In some versions he gets a sickle, but I'm okay with that. Either that or Gram, Siegfried's sword. It cut through an anvil and the rock beneath it.


----------



## Brian G Turner

But...the sword Conan's dad made was sliced through by Conan himself, wasn't it?! 

 Then again, it did a good job with James Earl Jones's neck. 

 With regards to Conan the Barbarian, anyway. Anyone else practice Arnie's moves frmo the film?


----------



## dwndrgn

I like Hrun's sword - can't recall the name just now but it is cranky and invincible - perfect for me


----------



## Myla Starchild

I want the sword of the Rivan King from the Belgarian-Mallorean.  Yep...


----------



## tonic

Hard question, I really have no idea...I'd probably narrow it down to three from the top of my head but I've read so many swords that are so cool I have no idea...

1) The Sword of The Seeker (Sword of Truth)
2) Any sword from The Dave Duncan books because those books are all abotu swords and they fit you perfectly.
3) A Sword from the Rhapsody books, I mean they do embody Fire or Water and other elemnts, how awesome are those


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Elric's Stormbringer. Not the nicest sword to have, but horribly effective.

Karsa Orlong's sword of stone at the end of Steven Erikson's House of Chains would be a formidable weapon too. As would Draghnipur, another soul-taking sword.


----------



## libraswords

The sword that I would choose would be 
many different types.  
One would be the Sword of Truth: mighty powerful against darkness!
And another one would be the Sword of Magic: Very mysterious! 
and many more....


----------



## Hypes

Bah! Going back on my word, I know, but I'd take a hammer.

Thor's Hammer, Mjollnir for me, thank you.


----------



## libraswords

I would love to own a Samurai Sword!
And boy, can they cut!!


----------



## Morning Star

How about the sword that belonged to the bad dude in Highlander (Kurgan?) That was aces!


----------



## rgorsuch

i now that conan farthers sword was smashed by conan in the film, but i think it's a cool looking sword. i seen copys of it on the net but they all start around the £5000 mark.

i think Blades sword is cool though


----------



## BlueSkelton

1. Drizzt Do'urden's scimitars...

     a. Twinkle

     b. Waterdeep

2. A Hatori Hanzou blade from Kill Bill


----------



## Ivo

rgorsuch said:
			
		

> For myself i've always wanted conan farthers sword from the film.


Ditto.


----------



## The Master™

The Sword of Truth belonging to Richard Rahl... (Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth series)...

Failing that, Elric's Stormbringer, or it's twin, Mournblade...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Failing that, Elric's Stormbringer, or it's twin, Mournblade...


I get first dibs on Stormbringer though.


----------



## The Master™

Then I'll take The Sword of Truth...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Arioch! Arioch!! More souls for you!!!


----------



## mac1

EXCALIBUR!

Or failing that, the Soul Reaver would be nice.


----------



## The Master™

I want to do the DEATH DANCE with the SWORD OF TRUTH!!!

Invoke all the previous wielders!!! [Red Mist Mode]Cut a swathe through mine enemies... Wear their entrails like trophies!!![/Red Mist Mode]

Okay, think I went a bit overboard!!!


----------



## nemogbr

In real life I would like to have a Katana, but nihontos starts at £1,000 to £5,000 for a good blade. These are the new ones and I'm not even mentioning the ones with history.

In fantasy Stormbringer and Excalibur already have bearers, but Mournblade seems to be up for grabs.

I'll go for Green Destiny the sword from "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" fame.
Seems to be powerful enough and unlikely to turn on me like Stormbringer would.

In a technological society nothing of course beats a lightsaber. The purple lightsaber would be preferred, although the discipline is nearer to the dark side, it is almost as powerful as the red Sith weapon.


----------



## Nickler

1st would definately be the Sword of Omens from Thundercats w/ the claw sheild of course

2nd would be any of the three swords from Tad Williams' Memory, Sorrow and Thorn series, except Sorrow because of its damaging effects

3rd Leonardo's twin katanas


----------



## The Master™

I nearly got myself a Katana, a few years ago... I was studying Iado at the time...

But my sensai suggested waiting, and getting one presented through the Dojo...

I never got one...


----------



## Yvienn

Sword of Aragorn, The Sword That Was Broken - don't beat me, but I can't remember its name. But it's a dangerous one, because is always sharp.


----------



## The Master™

FOR SHAME!!! How can you not know... *Shakes head*

"Narsil, the sword of Elendil that broke beneath him when he fell in the War of the Last Alliance. Its shards were returned to Arnor, where they were kept as an heirloom for three thousand years. The sword was reforged as Andúril, and borne by Elendil's heir Aragorn in the War of the Ring."


----------



## Blue Mythril

Well, I must admit, I wouldn't mind Narsil...
But I think I'll go with Ice, the sword of the Stark family (for sentimental reasons )
In real life though I'd like a Katana (much better suited to my slight frame and style of fighting ), I have high hopes of joining a Japanese Sword school soon.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Oh, if we're talking about _reality, _the pen is mightier than the sword so...


----------



## Blue Mythril

Well if we're talking about reality, thats only if you're James Bond


----------



## nemogbr

Blue Mythril said:
			
		

> Well, I must admit, I wouldn't mind Narsil...
> But I think I'll go with Ice, the sword of the Stark family (for sentimental reasons )
> In real life though I'd like a Katana (much better suited to my slight frame and style of fighting ), I have high hopes of joining a Japanese Sword school soon.


Well you can buy the replicas if you really desire the sword from the War of the Rings. 

I'll wait until I can afford the Katana.


----------



## Cor.Corax

As far as swords go I'd have to go for stormbringer, however if the question waswhich _weapon _would i have it would have to be Snaga (minus the optional demon-I doubt i have the willpower to resist for long).


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Good to see Hypes pick up the old hammers.  Andreas, I assume that you hoped I would never read this thread!  Thor's hammer would be a great weapon.  

Saga - Druss' mighty axe.
Ice - The now melted down Lannister trinket.... painful...
A Heron marked sword - Robert Jordan's never ending wheel of time.

I use to do Conan's twirly sword slashing crap.  I still do.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

rgorsuch said:
			
		

> i now that conan farthers sword was smashed by conan in the film, but i think it's a cool looking sword. i seen copys of it on the net but they all start around the £5000 mark.
> 
> i think Blades sword is cool though


You can get the Conan swords much cheaper than that, half price on this site mate:

http://www.historicalweapons.com/fantasyswords.html

$795 or £400 to the peoples of the mother country.


----------



## angrybuddhist

I would like to own the sword Clarent.  It's the sword young Arthur pulled from the stone.


----------



## Cricket

The fine fencing sword that Orlando Bloom made for the Commodore in Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk

Man!!  Tough choice!!  I had to think about this one.  Since I'm reading Blade of the Immortal I was really in a fix since the main character Manji uses a whole bunch of swords.  My favorite would have to be his Shido which are acctualy a pair of swords. 

Also one of the first blades that came to mind was the Subtle Kinfe from Philip Pullman's His Dark Matierals Series.  I know that it was only a knife but it could cut through anything!!  Even cut open a doorway to another world.  How kewl is that.

An finally, the one that has been driving me nutz all day, Legolas's Knives.  They have a name and I couldn't remeber what it was.  And of course I don't have my books with me.  I tried to check on line but all I got were collector sites.  Arrgggg!!!  So then if anyone knows.......

gEEk


----------



## Rane Longfox

Dragnipur


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Ah, another Malazan fan!  I think Karsa Orlong's stone sword is quite daunting too, but Dragnipur is a class apart.


----------



## Amidala

Excalibur might come in handy but failing that sting because blue is so pretty


----------



## Morning Star

A character I play as has a big chainsword (like from Warhammer 40k) with a spiked knuckledusteresque hilt.


----------



## scalem X

Well I would go for Jon Snow's ******* sword (is it Longclaw?).

In real life I got a short sword, a replica of one that was used in 'braveheart'.

And I would love a katana, but don't know which one yet, should finish karate before going to kendo or ken-jitsu. 

He who cannot fight without a sword is not worthy to carry one!!!! (Scalem saying)


----------



## AmonRa

Stormbringer!

there is a small shop in the city down the road full of mean looking swords, even has a replica of the one off braveheart


----------



## Princess Ivy

The sword of the Rivan king from the Belgaride and Mallorean, Powered by the Orb of Aldur.


----------



## scalem X

found my perfect sword:

http://hometown.aol.com/radleks/ws5e.html

this one (the second starting on the top of the page):

[font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]*Deluxe Samurai Sword - *[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]*Daito (41 in.)*[/font]​* [font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]The unique styling of these swords is ​[font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]recognized by the blood groove etched [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]into their 440 stainless steel blades that [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]have been sharpened and finished with [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]a true-wave frosted edge. The black [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]wooden scabbards have been modeled [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]to perfectly fit over the blade and is [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]complete with a black woven waist cord [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow]that matches the tightly wrapped handle.[/font]​[/font]*​​[font=Arial,Helvetica,adobe-helvetica,Arial Narrow][/font]​


----------



## seerdon

Hmm... I was gonna go for the Sword of Truth, but too many other people have said it. I quite like the look of Sting, Bilbo's sword, though - small, but effective.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Well, if hammers are aloud i would say Burn's Hammer (also from malazan), but i'd be too scared of it falling off the wall and destroying the nearest few towns...)


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

Id definetly go for the sartan knife from the death gate cycle because it can turn into anything.


----------



## joseftu

Can I (as a new member) suggest Oscar Gordon's Lady Vivamus from Heinlein's _Glory Road_?  I'd hate to see her excluded from this august company!


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

welcome joseftu

enjoy your time in the forums


----------



## joseftu

Thanks, Seth. The welcome is much appreciated!


----------



## Rumey The Paladin

I Would Like To Own A Unique Long Sword (Has Grafical Art engraved on it)


----------



## Frost

For me it would have to be Anduril - The Flame of the West.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos

Very good choice.
I would also like the samurai sword from kill bill 1.


----------



## Lucifer

I love my sword, Legbiter.  It's the blade from Museum Replicas old Gandalf blade, sharpened within and inch of it's life by my father.  Then he decided that he didn't like the crossguard and pommel, so he coldcast his own in bronze.  It was my sixteenth birthday present.  It's very much an heirloom piece/one of a kind.  It's called Legbiter because my father managed to drag it into his toe on one occasion, cutting himself very badly (he learned early on the draggging a sword across the carpet the into the air created a pretty reinging sound that his daughter liked.)  In later years, Legbiter took a chunk from my best friend's knee when he was playing with it.  "That's what you get for pretending to be Xena."

My other sword is a hand-and-a-half *******, also from Museum Replicas.  This was my 18th birthday present.  It's named "Wallhanger."  Yeah, poor thing.

These are my swords, and the only swords I want, because of the sentimental value.

[OT: If I remember correctly, weren't the Sword in the Stone and the sword from the Lady of the Lake two different blades?  If so, which one was Excalibur?]

If I could choose a fantasy sword, I'd most likely go with a hobbit-sized blade as I am not the most muscle bound of folks and I need something I can lift off the floor to stick others with.


----------



## angrybuddhist

Lucifer said:
			
		

> [OT: If I remember correctly, weren't the Sword in the Stone and the sword from the Lady of the Lake two different blades?  If so, which one was Excalibur?]


 In a Medieval English poem known as the Alliterative Morte Arthure, which dates from about 1360, the sword in the stone was called Clarent(as I stated in my previous post in this thread).  Arthur drew the sword from the stone by a miracle, thus proving himself the true-born King of 
Britain.  The sword from the stone was then offered up by him on the altar of St. Stephen's, the Catherdral Church of Camelot.  It was kept by the church and he never used it again.  It is considered part of the Regalia, Arthur's "sword of state" wherewith Mordred arms himself for the final battle with King Arthur at Camlan.  In some earlier stories, the sword Excalibur was called Caliburn, btw.  This information was gleaned from an introduction by Lin Carter to the novel Excalibur, by Sanders Anne Laubenthal.  It's an interesting  fantasy where Excalibur is found in present day Mobile, Alabama continuing the age-old struggle between good and evil.


----------



## Lucifer

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> In a Medieval English poem known as the Alliterative Morte Arthure, which dates from about 1360, the sword in the stone was called Clarent(as I stated in my previous post in this thread). . . In some earlier stories, the sword Excalibur was called Caliburn, btw.


Thank you for the reply.

Is there any chance that Lin Carter mentioned what Clarent and Caliburn meant?


----------



## Brian G Turner

Lucifer said:
			
		

> "That's what you get for pretending to be Xena."


 Too right! If anyone wants to be fancy, use one with blunted blade or a staff!

 And Wallhangar - seems a name tinged with sadness.


----------



## Lucifer

I said:
			
		

> Too right! If anyone wants to be fancy, use one with blunted blade or a staff!
> 
> And Wallhangar - seems a name tinged with sadness.


Most of the time, he managed the Xena act pretty well, but the pommel caught in his baggy t-shirt (though he never managed the Xena battle cry - my one stupid human trick.)

I love Wallhanger, but it weighs in at 15 pounds and is poorly balanced.  It's also _long - _I am not a tiny little thing, but the blade whacks my ankles worn at the waist and can't be drawn when strapped to my back.  The sadness!  I drawn out about half the blade then stand there with one hand stretched as high as it will go, completely exposed on my right side.


----------



## angrybuddhist

Lucifer said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Is there any chance that Lin Carter mentioned what Clarent and Caliburn meant?


No, but I did a google search and at www.smu.edu/arthuriana/teaching/lecture_3romgrail_malcor.html they are called war(Caliburn) and peace(Clarent).  But another website says Caliburn means "cut steel".


----------



## Maledoro

Azoth, the alchemical sword owned by Paracelsus.


----------



## Leto

Either a Vorpal blade or Grayswandir. Efficients swords with nice desing and not so known anybody will fight me to have them.


----------



## hodor

ICE from ASOIAF

or Thorn from memory sorrow and thorn because Ice would prolly be too big for me.


----------



## BandSmurf

This one's going to take explaining... but her name is Need, from Mercedes Lackey's Herald's of Valdemar series.  There's a whole story about this sword, but summed up it goes like this: a woman who belong to this type of world's witches coven, they're place had been attacked.  So she worked some forgery magic and killed herself on a blade that she had magicked to protect the bearer from magical attacks, and gift the bearer with extraordinary fighter capabilities as well as being able to heal the bearer from anything short of a mortal wound.  When she killed herself on the blade, she imbued her soul into the blade.  

Now it gets more complicated.  Sometimes the soul went to 'sleep'.  During this time, only women could bear her because it was women's magic that made her.  And, during this time, if you were already a fighter, she would only protect you from magic, and if you were a witch, she'd only do the fighter stuff.  She'd always do the healing thing though.  

When the soul was awake, Need would use telepathy to communicate with her bearer, and was able to more stuff, and use judgement.  She could also choose to be wielded by men if she chose to.

The drawbacks to using Need really only occurred if she was asleep.  (Of course, some would consider communicating with a centuries old woman a drawback too, lol.)  But Need was attracted to women in danger, and she would basically force her bearer to go to the aid of such women, regardless of the rightness or wrongness occurring.  And the other drawback was she refused to do another woman harm.  

But hey, still a pretty cool sword.

~BandSmurf


----------



## Alexa

My favorite is Dragon Head Katana Sword used in the movie Highlander (Duncan MacLeod).

I love Xena's battle cry and I would like to have her sword, too.


----------



## Arnold J. Rimmer

Good question! I can't single out one so i'll list my three choices;

Alithiel. The weapon carried by Arithon in The Wars of Light and Shadow - forged from metal taken from a meteorite, this blade is black and entwined with it is a starspell, which when used for the right purpose emits the light and song of a star to overwhelm and dumbfound opponents. Take that Mr. Burglar  

Yellow light saber. What more do I say? Oh yeah i'd need some yellow light saber crystals and the knowledge to tune them. Touche Mr. Axe Murderer  (and if i strike you down you do NOT become stronger, only a lot messier)

Xianghua's Soul Calibur. Ok this is from a game (Soul Calibur) and the Soul Calibur is basically a sword for good - to counter the Soul Edge which harnesses and drains the vitality of its bearer. Once the Soul Edge has been destroyed, Soul Calibur would happily be mounted on my wall and kept as a force against all evil. Taste MY steel Mr. Dentist!! (mwah-ha the shoes on the other foot now)


----------



## guthrie

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> A Heron marked sword - Robert Jordan's never ending wheel of time.


I have no idea what a heron marked sword is, except that in the UK is the excellent Heron Armoury:
http://www.heronarmoury.com
who would sell you a quality craftsman made blade for half of what you quoted for a crap Conan rip off.  

Which fantasy sword I would like would depend upon which fantasy world I am in.  I'll take a nice simple, well made single hand or hand and a half any day.  So, since I also noticed quite a few people here interested in swords, I would like to reccomend this site as well:
http://forums.swordforum.com/


----------



## Reading_Girl725

*The Fang Blade*

I would definitely pick the legendary sword of King Llian. The blade was fashioned from a single, golden dragon's tooth, the hilt fashioned from a dragon's silver scale. A sword made by the dragons to aid the King of Aom-igh in his time of need. The sword is only as strong as its bearer when it comes to magic, but as an ordinary sword it is the sharpest and deadliest weapon in the land of Tellurae Aquaous.
To read more about this yet uheard of sword, check out "The Dragon's Eye" by Jenelle L. Schmidt


----------



## cleasterwood

The sword from Ra's Warrior (my novel) as it kills not only humans but damages gods as well. Sorry I couldn't resist. If I had to chose a sword from a published novel or from myths I'd have to say Excalibur! 
Although, my all time favorite weapon is and always has been the sais.


----------



## shaggydog

I will never be able to afford a katana  i could do with one of Hattori Hanzo
I also could do with Needle, Arya Stark sword (I just love her!!) 
And, which is the name of Frodo's sword?the one that brights when the Orchs are close?I think that is the one i would take if i could choose... yeah, definetly!!


----------



## Leto

Sting


----------



## Tsujigiri

I would own a Paul Chen Miyamoto Musashi...no...hang on....I do own a Paul Chen Miyamoto Musashi...
(http://www.bladesunlimited.co.uk/japanese-1.htm)
I also use a Paul Chen Practical Plus katana for tameshigiri. (http://www.tameshigiri.com/home.html)

I know it's fairly unimaginative, but I trust those blades, and I know how to use them...and of course they don't argue with me, decide to take over my consciousness, instill a demonic curse on me, or turn in my hand to betray me. They are generally not quested for by people I don't even know and if I accidentally break them then the resulting explosive release of pent up supernatural force isn't going to leave me comically sitting with smoking hair in the middle of a crater


----------



## Estelthea

Given the ammout of trouble most fantasy swords get their owners into I'd stay clear and go for the easy life! I'd rather have a weapon that did not glow or talk or break when I needed it so I'd just bash an attacker with whatever was to hand and escape.


----------



## The Master™

Since reading Philip Pullman, I think I'd like to own The Subtle Knife, but without having to lose a couple of fingers!!!  Being able to slice through ANYTHING including the veil between dimensions, YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## quiver

For me it would have to the Swords of Night & Day - Backed up by Snaga (D. Gemmell Drenai Series)


----------



## SMan

Risking to sound simple-minded  i'd say Anduril from RotK. Nice two-hander. Verry nice. And allthough is not a sword i must say that the Nazgul Lord's flail was a real eye-candy.


----------



## Jerry

Not sure I'd want Stormbringer or Mournblade - I don't like my weapons to be too willful. I think I'll stick to a needlegun or vibragun... quaint by hardcore standards, but still rather cool.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I dunno, there's something amusing about stopping in the middle of a battle to argue with your weapons


----------



## Jerry

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> I dunno, there's something amusing about stopping in the middle of a battle to argue with your weapons


 
Try explaining that to your cousin/girlfriend though!!


----------



## Tsujigiri

You could slightly change 'Talk to the hand' and use 'Talk to the Sword' 

Think of the manbeating she'd administer


----------



## Plo Addonnas

Well, depending on how brushed up you are on Norse and Catholic mythology, you might know what I'm talking about.  I'd either want the Flaming sword that God gave to Loki, his angel of wrath, or the fiery sword of Surt, the Fire-Giant who will set the world ablaze at Ragnorok.


----------



## Buddhajeb

Methinks I would go with Woundhealer and/or Stonecutter from Saberhagen's series.  Either would be nice to have in a tight spot.


----------



## Dakeyras

quiver said:
			
		

> For me it would have to the Swords of Night & Day - Backed up by Snaga (D. Gemmell Drenai Series)



I'm suprised you're the only one to choose them.

My weapon(s) of choice would be the Swords of Blood & Fire, since the Swords of Night & Day are just copies of these...


----------



## a|one

Jeeze I've come onto this thread way too late, it would appear that all the good swords are taken. Having just finished Song of the Black Sword my initial reaction was to claim Stormbringer but it seems theres already a lineup for that one. My second choice the Sartan blade is also taken! 
Hmm may have to actually think on this one...

Ok I've got it!
I'll take "A Sword from Red Ice" from JV Jones soon(hopefully) to be released "A Sword from Red Ice".


----------



## Cenerue

I'm late too but I just love the Rohan swords from LOTR.  I would love to own Eowyn's.


----------



## Heresy

Seeker of Hearts - Kate Elliott 

It's a bow.

(As I couldn't think of anything with a sword that I liked).


----------



## NSMike

I want Redthirst from The Zork Chronicles.  It gives off the smell of freshly baked bread when danger is near.  Isn't that cool!?


----------



## a|one

That would just make me hungry , one would think distraction is the last thing you would need in that situation.


----------



## cercar

longclaw, Jon snow's Valarian steel sword form A song of ice and fire, or possibly a heron marked longsword from the wheel of time.


----------



## LancerSr

I would have to say that my hand would fit nicely around the hilt of a Storm Sword from "Winter Warriors."  Cause you never know when the planets will align just so in order to allow the Illohir back into our realm.

I could really kick some Krayakin ass with that ebony weapon.  Remember how, when you put your hands close to it, electric bolts will seek your skin?  Kinda like a plasma ball.  Too cool.

This of course is about my thirtieth choice since all you guys took the good ones first...

Wallhanger... that is too funny.


----------



## Darken Rahl

cercar said:
			
		

> longclaw, Jon snow's Valarian steel sword form A song of ice and fire, or possibly a heron marked longsword from the wheel of time.


 
Ditto!! and Cattie Brie's bow Talmurial (sp?) the Heartseeker from Salvatore's books with the magic quiver of course.


----------



## Quokka

I'd have to go for Mat's weapon from the Whell of time series.


Slightly of topic but i used to own some replica's that ive since got rid of and am now waiting on Claymore I'm getting made for me. Visited a swordsmith whilst travelling about Scotland who does everything by hand, and just couldnt help myself. I wont get it for months yet but it will have my family crest on the pommel and the clan motto etched on the blade. Not cheap but it sure beats most of the trinkets that ive collected travelling lol.


----------



## Jay

Either Stormbringer from *Moorcock's* _Elric_ work or Uther Doul's Possibility Blade in *Mieville's *The Scar, or Anomander Rake's Dragnipur in *Erikson's* _Malazan_ novels.





http://Fantasybookspot.com


----------



## a|one

BlueSkelton said:
			
		

> 1. Drizzt Do'urden's scimitars...
> 
> a. Twinkle
> 
> b. Waterdeep
> 
> 2. A Hatori Hanzou blade from Kill Bill



Correct me if I'm wrong but wasnt his second blade called Icingdeath?
I stopped reading salvatore a couple years ago so I wouldnt know if he ditched it for this "Waterdeep" but last I remember Waterdeep was a city.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Icingdeath was the white dragon he and Wulfgar twatted...erm...I mean killed


----------



## a|one

Yes thats true but after slaying the dragon he took a scimitar from its loot and in the version I read it was always refered to as Icingdeath, I'll have to check this out...


----------



## Stormflame

The Highlanders sword would be cool.  After all, it has been proven to cut off many a head....so we know it works...lol.


----------



## A1ien

Death's Sword from the Discworld. Glowing blue, so thin you can see through it and can slice air and fire


----------



## Bladecutter

I want masamune or nurasil, nurasil being aragorn's sword and masamune a very ancient celestial sword


----------



## Frey Slayer

Ok, this will probably be a little lame and/or obscure, but I would want the Sunsword wielded by Thundarr the Barbarian (from the Saturday morning cartoon). I always thought carrying around a hilt that would issue forth a sword of flame was the coolest thing ever. 

Oh, I wouldnt want that Narsil, its been used and abused already


----------



## Rahl Windsong

I think it was in Ultima 7 The Black Gate that the Avatar (your character) created the demon blade and that was by far the best sword I ever personally wielded, I even killed Lord British with it! Though I saved the game first and went back to where I did not kill him... The demon fed on the souls you killed with that sword and he even thanked me when I killed LB with it! 

I am trying to remember the book and the author, the swords name was "The Changeling" and the story was a SCFI/Fantasy. The tip of the sword, when drawn, created a void that when it was mearly pointed at someone it sent them into that void. Damn I wish I could remember the title of that book. Something about wells that were portals to different worlds and a woman who took a dishonored warrior under her wing as she struggled to close all the wells.  

Aye The Changeling.

Rahl


----------



## Tsujigiri

I remember that book, but I can't remember the name of it. One the cover if I remember rightly she wasn't wearing a lot....which always struck me as being a bit stupid for a warrior.

I'd like to know the name of the book & author as well, I read it when I was 11.....


----------



## Frey Slayer

Rahl Windsong said:
			
		

> I am trying to remember the book and the author, the swords name was "The Changeling" and the story was a SCFI/Fantasy. The tip of the sword, when drawn, created a void that when it was mearly pointed at someone it sent them into that void. Damn I wish I could remember the title of that book. Something about wells that were portals to different worlds and a woman who took a dishonored warrior under her wing as she struggled to close all the wells.
> 
> Aye The Changeling.
> 
> Rahl


 
I _think_ the book might be The Gate of Ivrel by CJ Cherryh. There were some other books in that series also whose names escape me now.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Yup, that rings a bell.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Frey Slayer said:
			
		

> I _think_ the book might be The Gate of Ivrel by CJ Cherryh. There were some other books in that series also whose names escape me now.


 
Aye thats the one, and the book was an enjoyable read.

Rahl


----------



## garreth Jacks

I am more of a knife man, i like any thing sharp that flys though the air


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Claw hammers - they fly too.


----------



## garreth Jacks

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Claw hammers - they fly too.


 
Whats a Claw hammer


----------



## Nilentropy

since a kid I always liked Excalibur. also the master sword from the legend of zelda (you can use it to travel through time, pretty sweet)


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> I One the cover if I remember rightly she wasn't wearing a lot....which always struck me as being a bit stupid for a warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree completely, however that book was a good read. As for females going into battle and looking like they are dressed for a day at the beach, you ain't seen nothin' yet till you have seen the female "armor" Blizzard Entertainment designed for female characters in the game World of Warcraft. In fact the exact same piece of armor on a male character offers full coverage yet on a female character she looks nearly naked, exact same piece!
> 
> Anyway here are some links and you can judge for yourself....
> 
> front page, look at the left hand margin: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/
> 
> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/screenshots/screenshot.aspx?ImageIndex=215&Set=0
> 
> you get the idea...its so silly and obviously designed to appeal to teenage boys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tsujigiri

Well....it's not armour....but thanks for the happy place


----------



## Amber

You wouldn't believe how worked up about that I used to get *sighs in remembrance* Just a scantily dressed female character was enough to send me up in flames and rants about how she couldn't swing a sword properly dressed in that....


Don't get me started. I promise I've changed... on the outside


----------



## Tsujigiri

Yeah....scantily clad females get me worked up as well....


----------



## Guaire_galore

libraswords said:
			
		

> The sword that I would choose would be
> many different types.
> One would be the Sword of Truth: mighty powerful against darkness!
> And another one would be the Sword of Magic: Very mysterious!
> and many more....


 
Very HArd question........ ummmmmm........ is there a sword of GRace?
well, I would like to have that one!!!!!!111


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Welcome to this crack in time and space mate.


----------



## don sky

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> ....but thanks for the happy place


that truly was a happy place Oh, hey people, looked like a pretty interesting thread so I thot I'd make a contribution. Regarding swords,ANDURIL has got to be the coolest sword I've seen to date. Sure, its got no magic powers(wait a minute, it was forged by elves so that's gotta count for something) but I would feel pretty safe with a sword like that in my hand when some Dragon comes A-HUNTING (I am against the slaying of dragons as I think they are magical creatures worthy of respect) Thats my piece.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Wht have I been thinking? The Possibility sword from "The Scar" in un-matchable


----------



## stelfox1

Without truly thinking on the subject the first sword which comes to mind is that big ass sword wielded by He-Man I mean it turned Prince Adam into a nearly invincible muscle man, who wouldn't want that.


----------



## shanemckiness

I WANT TO OWN THE SWORD OF TRUTH.  WITH THE SWORD OF TRUTH, I CAN BE WITH KAHLAN, THE ULTIMATE BABE OF THE GALAXY.

-shane


----------



## chump

I don't know if this can be considered a sword but I would like to have a lightsaber. My second choice would probably be the sword of truth.


----------



## freebird

Without a doubt, I would choose Excalibur, which I believe to be the Grandfather of all swords. Of course, meeting the Lady of the Lake is a definite plus.....


----------



## Moiraina Sedai

I,myself would like to have Red Sonja's sword


----------



## pop-up-pirate

Mine would have to be stormbringer or anomander rake's sword from the malazan novels. The idea of continued suffering for my vanquished enemies is ideal for my frame of mind at the mo.


----------



## Hesh

I like Iceflame from Champion's of Norrath--the blade is on fire, but when you are struck, you are frozen.

Maybe one of those sonic knives from Evangelion, those are pretty neat.

My pick would be Icingdeath and Twinkle, though.

If I could choose my favorite weapon in general, I'd pick Mjolnir(translated as "Lightning").


----------



## Stalker

I would pick Samurai Sword (Katana)  - that one owned by Sean Connery's character Juan Sanchez Ramirez and then by Connor McLeod (Christopher Lambert) in the movie Highlander.

But King Arthur's Excalibur or Roland's Durandal will also do.


----------



## iratebeaver

The monofilament edged sword ( Her Majesty's Wizard- Christopher Stasheff)


----------



## Novocaine

Either Zar'roc from Eragon or Glamdring from The Hobbit.


----------



## Thunderchild

i know its not a fanticy sword but i thought a Slaver stasis blade would be fun (form larry nivens know space books) pretty much the ultimate close combat weapon


----------



## Lonely Ronin

Suprised to see that no-one (as far as i've read), has mentioned the swords of night and day, or the Dotunaiki from Lone Wolf and Cub.....

Personally i think i'd go with that, though would be V cool to have a pair of swords custom made hanging on the wall...


----------



## YuYus dumber Brother

Ok fellow board members .
Here we have two options.
Real live i would dearly love a claymore. Me being a 7ft 300pound laddie it wuold fit me like a glove. NOt too m any big fellows around to use that weapon effectively.

In the Fantasy world  the sword of the Rivan King (eddings' belgariad). Truly massive sword that's weight is carried by the orb of aldur. Burns a blue flame when excited.


----------



## Thadlerian

Old thread, eh?

If the sword also comes with an altered physical reality in which impossible things become possible, I'd love to have Cloud's First Tsurugi from Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. I'm a sucker for mechanical stuff that can be folded up and together, and the idea of a sword that can be disassembled into six individual ones is outrageous.


----------



## nj1

Not a sword i know but who could resist Druss The legends axe, SNAGA, blood thirsty demon possessed butterfly bladed killing machine, I WANT THAT ONE!!


----------



## Jaqhama

*Stormbringer...*the entity/essence of which is not always a sword.


----------



## Urien

It's not magical but I've always had a fondness for "Terminus Est" from the Book of the New Sun.

And this image, that I've always found strangely haunting and dream like, an image that matches the book perfectly. If you've never read it, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Talysia

Thadlerian said:


> Old thread, eh?
> 
> If the sword also comes with an altered physical reality in which impossible things become possible, I'd love to have Cloud's First Tsurugi from Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. I'm a sucker for mechanical stuff that can be folded up and together, and the idea of a sword that can be disassembled into six individual ones is outrageous.


 
I'd agree with that one.  The Buster Sword was good, too, but it might be a bit heavy for me.  Surely there'd be a mention for the Masamune, too.

Out of fantasy, though, the first one that comes to mind would be the Sword of the Rivan King from Eddings' Belgariad, although there are plenty from mythology that I'd prefer above that.


----------



## Grimward

As with others here, my preference has shifted over time.   Anduril was my original favorite, and Stormbringer remains the most devastating weapon in terms of  hand-to-hand combat that I've read about (I'm intentionally ignoring Hollywood's interpretation of Sauron's blade and the damage it did when he swung it in the LOTR films).  My current favorite is Alithiel, more for it's non-violent qualities than it's bloodletting potential.


----------



## ironvelvet

Can't believe I just read 134 entries on swords! Don't know whether I need to be worried about how many of you seemed to carry a favourite sword close to your heart - metaphorically in most cases I'm relieved to say.

Would have said Need from Mercedes Lackey's books but it was mentioned already and I'd forgotten that it insisted on having its own way and could put the bearer at risk if the attacker was a woman, none of which appeals.

What about the Sword of Shannara? I mean that literally - what about the sword of Shannara? I remember the plot of the elf stones quite well, and the wishsong was a good idea but what happened in the first one anyway? Remember enough to not be pushed about hunting it down and re-reading it now, am I being harsh?


----------



## Macaulaya26

How could everyone forget Godric Gryffindor's sword it defeated so much.


----------



## Rae

The Discerner. 

In case you don't recognize the name, it is the sword used in "Excalibur".  
At GenCon last year I was able to look and hold the real thing and even though I have loved it since the movie, holding it was sheer joy.  I would be owning it now, but I can't afford to shell out the ~$2,000.


----------



## OldDog

im not sure if its been mentioned, but as far as killing power goes i wouldnt mind the Murumasa Blade, which was forged by request from wolverine incase he ever became out of control. Its the only weapon which can ultimately kill him, and can apparently cut through an atom... which is nice

and just incase i have broken some unspoken rule by mentioning a comic book charector then i would HAVE to go for the Swords of night and Day wielded by Skilgannon the Damned in David Gemmells books... without the demons which would slowly corrupt me, ultimately turning me into a monster craving death etc etc etc


----------



## OldDog

In an afterthought i wouldnt mind Retribution from the Night Angel trilogy by Brent Weeks, just because... with the Ka'Kari coating it, id be pretty unstoppable and id look cool while eviscerating the lot of yah ;D


----------



## Cayal

I'd have to go Sephiroth's Masamune from Final Fantasy VII


----------



## reiver33

I'd go for Mourneblade, a much underrated weapon.

However if you are allowing hammers then by a stretch I'd go for Grond, Hammer of the underworld, as used by Melkor.


----------



## clovis-man

reiver33 said:


> However if you are allowing hammers then by a stretch I'd go for Grond, Hammer of the underworld, as used by Melkor.



By Grapthar's hammer, you shall be avenged!

Swords?

Nothung! Nothung! Neidliches Schwert!

Oops. I guess this isn't the opera forum. 

Never mind.


----------



## Ökuþórr

I would like Tyrfing, from Poul Andersons The Broken Sword.


----------



## paranoid marvin

The one that is mightier than the pen


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

When it comes down to it, I'd have to say I'd like to own the Garion's Sword of the Rivan King-with the Orb attachment, of course. 


Otherwise, it's hard to say.....


----------



## Steffi

Well of course......no good without The Orb, wouldn't be able to pick it up


----------



## HareBrain

Gurthang, from the tale of Turin in the Silmarillion, because it talks!

Well, it did once. I'd spend all day watching it in case it ever did it again.


----------



## Jardax

Lightsaber - no problem with modern metals and the only sword you can put into your pocket.


----------



## nixie

Dragnipur. Although its broken now


----------



## Uraeus

Yeah I would go for Gurthang too. Perhaps Excalibur aswell because it's just so famous.


----------



## The Ace

I'll stick to my Pompeii pattern gladuis.


----------



## devilsgrin

The Sword of Riva Irongrip... with Orb of Aldur attached of course.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Is there an option to own a pen?


----------



## Nesacat

The vorpal sword that went snicker snack of course. Failing that I'd settle for a pen too or perhaps a Jabberwock or two.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

The Vorpal sword, hm? This made me start thinking of that Alice computer game that came out a while back....


I'm not sure what sword I'd really like, I suppose the Sword of the Rivan King wouldn't be bad....


----------



## JB_Dresden

I want the Clarent/Excalibur hybrid that Michael Scott writes about in the Sorceress. That duo could do some damage!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I'd rather have a pen.


----------



## Ökuþórr

Thorn


----------



## Menion

David Gemmells Sword of Night and Day.


----------



## Dozmonic

When younger I was lucky enough to own an awesome sword. It was bright blue, with a yellow hilt. Crafted in the distant land of China and sold in sunny Perranporth. That's what I tell people, but the truth is I actually found it at Porthemmet. My mind perceived and forced into being the wonderous weapon at a time of need - probably needing to club one of my sisters for being too noisy. If anybody dares find the fabled Porthemmet, see if you too can conjure the sword (or woman) of your dreams.


----------



## Simple Simon

Two swords that I found particularly interesting is the gun blade from Final Fantasy VIII (though im sure I'd somehow manage to shoot myself in the foot with it). And Severian's sword from The Book of the New Sun, it being a mercury centered executioners sword for increased executing momentum.


----------



## Starbeast

rgorsuch said:


> A simple question which fantasy sword would you most like to have hanging on your wall. Just in case the odd dragon comes by.
> For myself I've always wanted conan fathers sword from the film.


 
*Starbeast's Favorite Swords*
(in no order)​ 





 
*Conan the Barbarian's*​ 




 
*Dar The Beastmaster's*​ 




 
*Highlander Conner MacLeod's*​ 




 
*Beowulf's*​


----------



## sloweye

Sloweyes Faves (thats why they are the ones i kept  )


(Click to enlarge)

But if it has to be from SFF then i guess i'm in the beast master court too.


----------



## Michael01

Menion said:


> David Gemmells Sword of Night and Day.


 
That's a good choice!

Since Menion has dibs, I'll take a pen too.


----------



## Anakha6

Excalibur. It has magic powers and the ability to wield it gives me automatic right to the throne of England.


----------



## chrispenycate

Hmm. Not having acquired any great ability with hand weapons, I require one which will do the fighting for me.

I am torn between Stormbringer and Need. 

Yeah, right. Need probably wouldn't function for me. Chaos it is, then.


----------



## Menion

> That's a good choice!
> 
> Since Menion has dibs, I'll take a pen too.


On secound thoughts you keep The Swords of Night and Day, I want Kring the talking sword of Discworld.


----------



## Trailblazer

This thread is 12 pages but I hope it hasn't be said yet

He-Man's sword


*I HAVE THE POWER*!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!one.


Or if I cant have that the Lion-o's sword of omens.


----------



## Einstein's left ear

Peter Pevensie's from _The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe_, followed by the small sword of Reepicheep from _Prince Caspian_. Then the two swords of Sir Lancelot from _King Arthur_.


----------



## jastius

I want the HeartWood Blade.  stronger then steel and no edges, and you get all the blessings of the lady of the wood.... and chrispy if i ever saw 'Need', i would run while i had the chance.


----------



## Mirannan

Frey Slayer said:


> I _think_ the book might be The Gate of Ivrel by CJ Cherryh. There were some other books in that series also whose names escape me now.



The series name is Chronicles of Morgaine, and it's a trilogy.

Which sword would I like? Well, Changeling being taken, and a bit of a cheat - the Sword of Lugonn from the Many-Colored Land series. Why? Well, SPOILERS















it's actually a really powerful laser cannon.


----------



## Glisterspeck

Terminus Est, before it meets Baldanders's mace.


----------



## Einstein's left ear

Do light sabers count? if they do I want Obi-Wan Kenobi's.


----------



## Krayhayft

I think a gunblade would be pretty cool, or Zero's Z-saber from Megaman X, or better yet, the Master Sword from Legend of Zelda or the energy sword of Halo.


----------



## Stephen Stagg

MacLeod's Katana!


----------



## Mariella

So many good responses and so many choices!

Narsil from *The Lord of the Rings* comes to mind.
Excalibur of Arthurian Legend of my ancestral homeland is another.
Eddard's Stark's Ice from *A Game of Thrones* would be another great choice.


----------



## Clever-Fox

Hmm... For me, I'd probably take Ratdeath from the Redwall series... Either that, or the Blade of Evil's Bane from the Zelda games...


----------



## quantumtheif

Scatter  senbonzakura!! 

Kuchiki sword from bleach if you don't get the reference.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Ka Dargo's Qalta Blade, please 

If that doesn't count (I _was_ going to ask for Mace's lightsabre), I'd settle for Pre Vizla's black vibrosword or Michonne's Katana

pH


----------



## DarkFiBiro

I'd love Blade's sword from the first Blade film. It would look so good on my shelf


----------



## paranoid marvin

Sting - would be handy to know when orcs were near!


----------



## Refrka

Assuming I had the ability (and the honor of prophecy), I'd pick _Callandor_. Super power boost.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Definitely She-Ra's Sword of Protection - I mean it can be anything else you want it to be.


----------



## DaCosta

So many to choose from! 

I'm rather partial to gun blades: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Of the same ilk; Alastor from Devil May Cry. I had so much fun with that one.


----------



## Juliana

Another fan of Sting. It just sounds like a comfortable blade, somehow.

My son wants Percy Jackson's Riptide. I have to say, it would be handy having a sword that disguises itself as a ballpoint pen.


----------



## Vince W

I'm more of Conan's school of thinking. Any sword to hand will do.

As for a named sword I'd have to go with Stormbringer.


----------



## nightdreamer

Sword nothing!  I want' Nanoha's_ Raising Heart Excelion!_


----------



## Rafellin

Stormbringer

For us mortals: I'd settle for the Raven Armoury replica, but at £5600+, its on the lottery win list


----------



## farntfar

I think Farmer Gilles of Ham had a fairly good sword, though I can't remember it's name. It didn't cut anyone but it didn't half scare the dragon.
It made him king of England anyway. (or at least part of England)


----------



## Reivax26

I'm a WoW fan myself, so Ashbringer or Frostmourne would do for me. Both are gorgeous looking and both have magical properties.


----------



## Ivanya

I actually collect swords, daggers and the like. 

I have Arwen's sword 'Hadhafang', Legolas' fighting knives (both United Cutlery) and the Gil Hibben 'Scorpion' with Kit Rae's 'Valdris'.

Throw in a whole slew of others from military sabres, katanas, a broad sword and a naginata. I'd have to say Arwen's is my favourite though.


----------



## james lecky

Kane's sword of Carsultyal steel (which I believe was made from the metal of an interstellar craft)


----------



## SevenStars

Godric Gryffindor sword from Harry Potter is my choice.  It just looks pretty cool


----------



## stephen.samuels

Hes to be the sword used by Jet Li in Hero, beautiful blade.


----------



## Brev

farntfar said:


> I think Farmer Gilles of Ham had a fairly good sword, though I can't remember it's name.



Tailbiter.  Good choice.

I'd be happy with any of the above, but must say that 'Orcrist' from the Hobbit movie is rather pretty, in a brutal kind of way.


----------



## Mirannan

Another one that would be nice - the Mindsword from the otherwise terrible movie Hawk the Slayer. Teleports to the user's hand on command...


----------

